# Vorgehensweise Risikobeurteilung



## Adrian26 (12 April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hab mal eine Grundlegende Frage:

Bei der Risikobeurteilung gehe ich bisher so vor.

Beispiel:

Ein Lichtgitter sichert einen Zugang ab, in diesem Bereich befinden sich z.B. Pneumatikzylinder welche Gefährdungspotenzial besitzen.
Bisher habe ich Beispielsweiße ein Risiko so Identifiziert:
Der Bediener befindet sich im Gefahrenbereich Lichtschranke ist Unterbrochen, nun kommt es zu einer Gefährlichen Bewegung z.B. durch Bauteilversagen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob dies die Richtige vorgehensweiße ist, weil ja nirgends eine Bewegung ohne vorherige Einwirkung stattfinden kann.
Ein Pneumatikventil wird ja nicht aus heiterem Himmel die Stellung wechseln und so einen Zylinder ansteuern.
Ebensowenig die SPS.
Ist es Sinnvoller das z.B. so zu Betrachten.
Der Pneumatikzylinder führt eine Bewegung aus, gleichzeitig läuft der Bediener durch die Lichtschranke.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Ein Pneumatikventil wird ja nicht aus heiterem Himmel die Stellung wechseln und so einen Zylinder ansteuern.


Warum nicht??



Adrian26 schrieb:


> Der Pneumatikzylinder führt eine Bewegung aus, gleichzeitig läuft der Bediener durch die Lichtschranke.


Die Frage ist doch wohl, wie schnell kommt die Anlage zum Stillstand, wenn der Bediener die Lichtschranke durchbricht.
Wie schnell sind die Bewegungen und wie groß ist der Abstand vom bewegten Teil zur Lichtschranke...
Wird Energie gespeichert.....


----------



## MasterOhh (12 April 2022)

Wie immer bei der Sicherheitstechnik: Das kommt drauf an....

Wird z.B. im Zylinder Energie gespeichert? Dann muss du das berücksichtigen, auch wenn keine Bewegung statt findet.
Der Möglichkeit, das Bauteile versagen, wird durch den Strukturellen Aufbau der SiFu Rechnung getragen. Kategorie 1-4 gelten auch für pneumatische und hydraulische Systeme. 

Generell sind Fehlfunktionen, Versagen von Komponenten und auch Fehlbedienungen alles Risiken die betrachtet und bewertet werden müssen.


----------



## stevenn (12 April 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Generell sind Fehlfunktionen, Versagen von Komponenten und auch Fehlbedienungen alles Risiken die betrachtet und bewertet werden müssen.


das sehe ich anders. es gibt eine Gefahr, aufgrunddessen wird ein PLr ermittelt und demnach ergibt sich der PL der Sicherheitsfunktion. Und mit diesem PL wird dann (indirekt) das Versagen der Sicherheitsfunktion bestimmt. Also Gefahr betrachten und dann die Sicherheitsfunktion dementsprechend auslegen. Hohe Gefahr = hoher PL = niedrige Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit der Sicherheitsfunktion


----------



## PeterK1981 (12 April 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Grundlegende Frage:
> 
> ...


In einem ersten Schritt würdest du erst einmal den erforderlichen Performance Level ermitteln. Hierzu beurteilst du das Risiko, welches ohne jegliche Sicherheitsfunktionen existieren würde. Aus diesem erforderlichen PL ergeben sich die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen. 
Ermittelst Du einen PL von d, dann kannst Du diesen mit einer Kategorie 2,3 oder 4 erreichen. 
Du entscheidest dich für Kategorie 3 und schaust, welche Anforderungen sich daraus ergeben. Die verwendeten Bauteile müssen einen gewissen MTTFd Wert aufweisen, du brauchst eine Diagnostik etc. Fehlerausschlüsse für pneumatische Bauteile findest du in der ISO 13849-2.

Also:
- Risikobeurteilung des Systems ohne Sicherheitseinrichtung und daraus den erforderlichen PL ermitteln
- sich für eine Kategorie entscheiden
- alle Anforderungen der Kategorie umsetzen und entsprechend dokumentieren
- mit Sistema den erreichten PL berechnen
- Tests durchführen (bspw. Einbringung eines Fehlers und schauen, ob Sicherheitsfunktion erhalten bleibt, wird Fehler vom System erkannt? etc.)


----------



## MasterOhh (12 April 2022)

@stevenn
Vielleicht habe ich mich da etwas doof ausgedrückt, aber ich denke wir meinen das Gleiche. Wenn ich eine Vertikalachse habe, die sich nur langsam Bewegt, dann geht davon evtl. nur ein geringes Risiko aus. Trotzdem muss ich das Versagen der Bauteile (z.B. Antriebswelle bricht) auch betrachten und entsprechende Maßnahmen treffen.


----------



## Adrian26 (12 April 2022)

Danke euch allen,

Ja Grundlegend machen ich das immer so ich schau mir die Gefährdung an und Stufe diese ein.
Danach kommen die Maßnahmen wenn ich anhand der Gefährdungsanalyse PL d  bekomme muss meine Sicherheitsfunktion auch immer mindestens d entsprechen.

Ich Denke da gibt es auch kein Allheilmittel wo sagt so ist es richtig und auch nur so.
Wenn man so ne Beurteilung ordentlich macht und Dokumentiert wird man wenn es zu einem Personenbezogenen Schaden kommt auch gute Karten haben.


----------



## Adrian26 (12 April 2022)

Wie macht ihr das in dem Fall wenn sich z.B. die mechanischen Konstruktionen nicht einsichtig ist?.

In meinem Fall befindet sich wie schon vorher geschrieben mehrere Pneumatikzylinder hinter einer Lichtschranke.
Nun haben die bei der bisherigen Anlage immer nur ein Wegeventil für die Zylinder verwendet.
Da ich laut meiner Analyse auf Pl d gekommen bin reicht so etwas ja nicht aus.

Wer haftet denn falls da etwas passiert ?
Der Geschäftsführer wenn er das CE unterzeichnet hat?


----------



## PeterK1981 (12 April 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das in dem Fall wenn sich z.B. die mechanischen Konstruktionen nicht einsichtig ist?.
> 
> In meinem Fall befindet sich wie schon vorher geschrieben mehrere Pneumatikzylinder hinter einer Lichtschranke.
> Nun haben die bei der bisherigen Anlage immer nur ein Wegeventil für die Zylinder verwendet.
> ...


Wer ist denn "die"? Wenn dein Unternehmen eine Anlage baut, muss dir ja alles zugänglich sein. Wenn der PL nicht erfüllt wird, darf der Geschäftsführer die Konformitätserklärung nicht unterschreiben und die Anlage darf nich in Verkehr gebracht werden. 
Sollst du eine Bestandsanlage absichern, müssen die Schnittstellen zwischen den Unternehmen klar definiert sein.


----------



## MasterOhh (12 April 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das in dem Fall wenn sich z.B. die mechanischen Konstruktionen nicht einsichtig ist?.
> 
> In meinem Fall befindet sich wie schon vorher geschrieben mehrere Pneumatikzylinder hinter einer Lichtschranke.
> Nun haben die bei der bisherigen Anlage immer nur ein Wegeventil für die Zylinder verwendet.
> ...



Ah, das gute alte "So Maschine produziert, jetzt machen wir noch schnell die Risikobeurteilung" - Spiel.
EDIT: Sorry hatte irgendwie den Eindruck, dass das Kind hier schon in den Brunnen gefallen war. 

Ihr habt jetzt eigentlich die Wahl zwischen grober Fahrlässigkeit -> es wurde keine RB gemacht. Und Vorsatz -> RB wurde gemacht, die notwendigen Maßnahmen wurden aber nicht umgesetzt.
Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber beides ist nicht so prickelnd, falls etwas passieren sollte.

Oder handelt es es sich um eine alte Bestandsmaschine? Dann solltet ihr evtl. ein Retrofit in Betracht ziehen.

Wenn du bei einem Risiko bei PLd raus kommst, reden wir nicht mehr nur über blaue Flecke als Schadensausmaß. Du brauchst da mindestens eine Kat.2 oder Kat. 3 Struktur in deiner Pneumatik. Wie sowas aussieht und was man da für Ventile nutzen muss (positive Überdeckung etc.) findet z.B. bei Festo oder in diversen DGUV Schriften.


----------



## PeterK1981 (12 April 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das in dem Fall wenn sich z.B. die mechanischen Konstruktionen nicht einsichtig ist?.


Ich glaube, ich hatte den Satz falsch verstanden. Ich hatte "einsehbar" gelesen. 

Wenn die mechanische Konstruktion uneinsichtig ist, bleibt nur das Gespräch mit der Geschäftsführung mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass die Maschine nicht in Verkehr gebracht werden darf und die entsprechenden rechtlichen Konsequenzen. Zusätzlich kann man auch auf die Kosten der Umbaumaßnahmen und den Verlust der Reputation hinweisen, wenn der Fehler dem Kunden auffällt. 
Also wir haben einige Kunden, die die funktionale Sicherheit auf Herz und Nieren überprüfen.


----------



## Adrian26 (12 April 2022)

Hallo Peter,

In diesem Fall ist die Maschine noch nicht konstruiert so wie es immer gemacht werden soll.
Ich hatte leider auch schon Maschinen wo ich erst die Risikobeurteilung hinterher machen konnte weil einfach die Zeit nicht ausreichte.
Wir bauen zum Glück immer recht ähnliche Maschinen ( abgesehen von dieser hier ) daher ändert sich da in der Risikobeurteilung eigentlich nichts.
Ja ich denke mir das so ich weiß den Chef per Email auf das Problem hin wenn er einsichtig ist ist das gut falls nicht bin ich denke ich aus dem Schneider ich hab ja den schriftlichen Hinweis.


----------



## PeterK1981 (13 April 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> In diesem Fall ist die Maschine noch nicht konstruiert so wie es immer gemacht werden soll.
> Ich hatte leider auch schon Maschinen wo ich erst die Risikobeurteilung hinterher machen konnte weil einfach die Zeit nicht ausreichte.
> ...


Bei deiner Performance Level Berechnung kommt bei raus, dass der erforderliche Performance Level nicht erreicht wird. Ich würde dies der Geschäftsführung schriftlich mitteilen, mit dem Hinweis, dass die Maschine so nicht in Verkehr gebracht werden darf und du nicht empfehlen würdest, die Konformitätserklärung zu unterschreiben.


----------



## s_kraut (15 April 2022)

Bau halt noch ein Hauptventil ein. Dann hast du mit dem jeweiligen Steuerventil, was ihr ohnehin für die Funktion vorgesehen habt plus dem Hauptventil eine Zweikanaligkeit - wenn beide von der Sicherheitsfunktion abgeschaltet werden.
Damit kannst du je nach Ventiltyp gut PLd erreichen.

Der Hersteller deines Vertrauens, der das Lichtgitter liefert, wird dir mit Sicherheit gern dabei helfen eine Betrachtung abschließend durchzuführen. Mindestabstände, Reaktionszeiten usw.


----------

